# Neymar vs Di Maria vs Bale vs Reus vs Hazard vs Sanchez



## Torros (2 Gennaio 2016)

confronto tra le ali più forti in circolazione, senza considerare Robben e Ribery, che sono quasi sempre rotti e Messi che è fuori scala e Ronaldo che ormai è solo un bracconiere d'area.


la mia classifica:
Neymar: il più forte per continuità anche se devo ancora vederlo in grado di portare una squadra sulle spalle come hanno fatto Robben in più occasioni e Di Maria nell'anno della decima e come sta facendo ora al Psg.
Di Maria: mi sono ricreduto su questo giocatore, mi pareva che fosse un dribblomane con poco intelligenza calcistica e invece al Psg è lui il vero trascinatore altro che Ibra. Ha fatto fare un salto di qualità enorme ai parigini e anche lui è migliorato tantissimo, in termini di continuità e decisioni da prendere sul campo, infatti perde molti meno palloni e segna molto di più.
Sanchez: gli manca qualchecosa nei big match, ma forse è anche dovuto al fatto che gioca nell'Arsenal
Bale: forte ma meno degli altri, gli manca una cosa fondamentale per essere considerato una grande ala. Il dribbling, ha un dribbling nella media e da quando è andato al Real, ha perso molto in agilità tanto che se non ha spazio fa grande fatica a saltare l'uomo.
Reus: sempre rotto o quasi difficilmente giudicabile, ma cmq lo vedo più trequartista che ala.
Hazard: stagione da dimenticare per lui..


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Faccio un classifica

Neymar

Di Maria-Hazard (a parte questa stagione)

Sanchez-Reus-Bale

Forse il peggiore tra questi è proprio Bale.


----------



## Marco23 (2 Gennaio 2016)

1)Neymar
2)Di maria
3)Sanchez
4) Hazard
5) Bale
6) Reus


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2016)

1) Neymar

2) Di Maria - Sanchez

3) Reus - Hazard - Bale

Trovo molto sottovalutato Sanchez, è una forza della natura.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Neymar
Di Maria
Reus
Bale
Sanchez
Hazard


----------



## hiei87 (2 Gennaio 2016)

Neymar, per quanto non mi sia simpatico e non mi esalti come giocatore, ora come ora è davanti a tutti, ma non solo in quella lista. E' attualmente il n° 3, se non 2 al mondo.
Di Maria è un giocatore fantastico, uno dei pochi nel calcio moderno ad esaltarmi. Penso sia forte come ala, ma ancora più devastante come mezz'ala, come lo aveva impostato Ancelotti. Certo, ci vuole un contesto ben preciso e determinate condizioni per cui renda.
Bale mi piaceva i primi anni al Tottenham. Lo vedo bene da esterno mancino, libero di arare la fascia. Con la velocità e i mezzi fisici che ha, secondo me è troppo imbrigliato quando gioca a destra. Non ha il guizzo e l'abilità nel dribbling per essere letale in quella posizione. In generale, rappresente un po' il prototipo del giocatore moderno, e questo non me lo fa amare particolarmente....
Reus è forte, ma sta perdendo il treno. Ormai non è più un giovane promettente. E' un ottimo giocatore che può diventare un campione, ma deve farlo nel giro di un paio d'anni al massimo.
Sanchez ha perso diversi anni di carriera a Barcellona. E' arrivato in Catalogna nel momento peggiore possibile, a cavallo tra due cicli...all'Arsenal gioca alla grande, e ha trascinato la Nazionale a un successo storico. Penso si possa parlare di lui come di un campione, tra i migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo. Certo, non penso sarà mai un crack assoluto.
Hazard quest anno è un fantasma. Va rivisto, ma il talento non si discute. Anche lui ormai non è più una promessa.


----------



## Torros (3 Gennaio 2016)

up


----------



## koti (4 Gennaio 2016)

Hazard quest'anno è calato immensamente, fino all'anno scorso lo avrei messo tra i primi 5 al mondo.
Al momento tra quei nomi i più forti sono senza dubbio Neymar e, un po sotto, Di Maria.
Bale è quello che mi entusiasma meno sinceramente.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Gennaio 2016)

1) Neymar mi ha stupito lo credevo un montato cascatore, invece si è rivelato un grande giocatore ed anche un eccellente uomo squadra, riuscendo dove molti hanno fallito: convive con Messi.


2) Di Maria: andato via lui il Real ha perduto molto. L'anno scorso ha pagato l'acrimonia con Van Gaal, quest'anno si è rilanciato alla grande, un giocatore tatticamente intelligente, abile nel dribbling e nel creare gioco. Ancora oggi mi domando cosa sarebbe successo se avesse giocato la finale con la Germania. Anche se l'ho messo al secondo posto nella mia squadra idelae lo vorrei più di Neymar.

3) Sanchez: fantasia, estro e velocità, manca di intelligenza tattica e spesso si perde in giocate inutili. Peccato sia finito in un club di perdenti come l'Arsenal.

4) Bale: tra questi è il più potente ed il più forte fisicamente, peccato che nel Real queste doti vengano limitate. E' risaputo che il gallese dà il meglio di sè negli spazi e se viene lanciato in velocità. Ha comunque un grosso difetto: non sa proprio dribblare.

5) Hazard: Quest'anno ha interrotto il processo di crescita, speriamo sia solo una pausa, perché se è in forma ha tutto per poter essere decisivo. Gli europei saranno un importante banco di prova.

6) Reus: Ingiudicabile, sembra sparito, comunque tra i giocatori di cui parliamo, anche quando era in forma, sembrava essere il meno forte.


----------



## Milan7champions (10 Gennaio 2016)

Hazard a me piace molto, in una squadra come il Barca o Bayern farebbe faville,quest'anno oltre che deludente sembra proprio senza stimoli con la testa altrove, eppure guadagna tantissimo. Al momento Neymar lo metto al primo posto tra questi


----------



## Torros (24 Gennaio 2016)

Cmq poi non sono tanto sicuro che Di Maria sia inferiore a Neymar.
Sta trascinando letteralmente il Psg, ed è coinvolto nel 75 % delle loro azioni offensive. Infatti quando non c'è lui il Psg è molto più prevedibile. Ed è migliorato un casino anche sotto porta. In generale rispetto a Neymar lo vedo più completo, ha più visione a tutto campo e range di passaggi(cross e lancio lungo), forse pure qualcosina in più nel dribbling. Il Di Maria odierno è forse la cosa più simile a Messi che c'è adesso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Cmq poi non sono tanto sicuro che Di Maria sia inferiore a Neymar.
> Sta trascinando letteralmente il Psg, ed è coinvolto nel 75 % delle loro azioni offensive. Infatti quando non c'è lui il Psg è molto più prevedibile. Ed è migliorato un casino anche sotto porta. In generale rispetto a Neymar lo vedo più completo, ha più visione a tutto campo e range di passaggi(cross e lancio lungo), forse pure qualcosina in più nel dribbling. Il Di Maria odierno è forse la cosa più simile a Messi che c'è adesso.



Difatti per me Di Maria è il giocatore più influente degli ultimi 5 anni, champions vinta da protagonista, trascinata l'Argentina alla finale dei mondiali ed è un giocatore che tatticamente può ricoprire più ruoli, dotato inoltre di una tecnica sopraffina difficile da vedere in giro, assieme a Messi e Robben è il mancino migliore in circolazione. 
Hazard cmq è il mio preferito anche se quest'anno è impresentabile


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Cmq poi non sono tanto sicuro che Di Maria sia inferiore a Neymar.
> Sta trascinando letteralmente il Psg, ed è coinvolto nel 75 % delle loro azioni offensive. Infatti quando non c'è lui il Psg è molto più prevedibile. Ed è migliorato un casino anche sotto porta. In generale rispetto a Neymar lo vedo più completo, ha più visione a tutto campo e range di passaggi(cross e lancio lungo), forse pure qualcosina in più nel dribbling. Il Di Maria odierno è forse la cosa più simile a Messi che c'è adesso.



Neymar al momento è per distacco il miglior giocatore della stagione in europa. Ha statistiche imbarazzanti e non così distanti da quelle del Messi della scorsa stagione ma questo lo dico solo per la cronaca perchè chi non segue molto il Barca non può avere idea della stagione che sta facendo.


----------



## Torros (25 Gennaio 2016)

aldilà dei i numeri che cmq Di Maria ha messo a segno 11 gol e 11 assist in una 15inna di partite o poco più e probabilmente se non fosse per Cavani(per fortuna dei parigini adesso gioca Lucas), che si mangia gol in continuazione avrebbe anche più assist. Di Maria si va a prendere la palla a centrocampo, dribbla, verticalizza e se non segna è sempre coinvolto nelle azioni del Psg. Il barca è molto meno dipendente da Neymar. Io cmq li vedo vicini in questo momento, ma prenderei cmq Di Maria perché per me ha più colpi di Neymar sopratutto in certe partite rompe più facilmente gli equilibri, vedasi la recente Argentina Brasile dove Neymar era invisibile e Di Maria ha dato spettacolo. E c'è da dire che Neymar gioca con Suarez e Messi, Di Maria con Ibra e Lucas(Cavani si spera resti in panca, perché fa ridere i polli), è un pò più facile per Neymar. 



Per me Neymar non è cosi totalizzante come Angel. Di Neymar una partita cosi non me la ricordo:



se poi cavani si mangia robe di questo genere c'è poco da fare li 2.31


----------



## Snake (25 Gennaio 2016)

Ha giocato 2 mesi senza Iniesta e Messi (ovvero i due creatori di gioco principali del Barca) devastando qualsiasi difesa. Sì Di Maria gioca con Ibra e Lucas, e gioca pure in Francia campionato strafinito ancor prima di cominciare...

Prestazione come quelle del video che hai postato? Citofonare Siviglia, Real Madrid, Roma, River Plate o Villareal.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2016)

Una volta post così si aprivano nella sezione calciomercato.......


----------

